# Vladimir Rebikov



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I once played a very lovely piece by a rusian composer I had never heard of before. It was called Valse melancolique. It was exquisitely beautiful. But never seen anything by him sence. Has anyone ever heard of him or can recommend other good (not too difficult) piano solos by him?

Thanks.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The silhouettes nine childhood pictures is lovely and not to difficult as are the autumn flowers and the dreams of happiness. Beautiful piano works all around and indeed some very difficult. Very Dubussy'esque in many ways.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

P. S. Please don't shy away from listing some more difficult works however, as long you provide a couple not so hard ones so I'll know for sure I'll be able to play them. Thanks,


----------

